
Galaxy S8 Leak Details 15 New Features - jijojv
https://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2017/03/12/samsung-galaxy-s8-galaxy-s8-plus-specifications-features-changes/
======
colept
Shame it's a Forbes link. Guess I'll have to search elsewhere.

